# Let's try an older dog



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Here is Strauss in his prime at age 5









And here he is now, about a month and a half shy of 10 years of age


----------



## fredh (Sep 10, 2013)

Looks like he's in Great Shape!


----------



## nikon22shooter (Dec 5, 2013)

I bet you guys have shared some unforgettable memories! Thanks for sharing


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

What a handsome boy! He looks so healthy in his 10 yr old picture too!


----------



## ZoeD1217 (Feb 7, 2014)

Beautiful dog! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

He looks pretty darn good, Jackie.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Thanks 

I wish he had more muscle tone, but then I realize he's a month and a half shy of 10. He's normal. I let him exercise at his own pace and do what he wants. I keep him mobile and that keeps him happy.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Other than his color I have always liked Strauss. I would maybe like a bit more oomph to his rear. He looked/looks a little front heavy in both pictures, but this is just nit picking. He is holding up well.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I think he looks great! Especially for his age. Very balanced looking dog.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Lisa, I will admit when I see his color on any other dog, I go "Oh, God NO!" I recognize it as totally faulty and gross (haha). I'm pretty sure I can only tolerate it on him because he's my special dog.

He is a little front heavy.

Can't believe he's almost 10....cripes. UNACCEPTABLE! lol


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I like his proportions, angles, topline, croup/loin area of the rear. I'm not good enough for specifics but I would be extremely pleased to have an adult with a similar silhouette


----------

